# Warnung vor:  modellbahn-versandhaus.de und deveri.de



## Hippo (8 Mai 2017)

Warnung:
Registriert in Nassau, Bahamas, auf der Seite erscheint zwar auch Paypal - aber wen wunderts daß bei der Bestellung koooooomischerweise nur Vorkasse angeboten wird.
Beide Shops sind quasi eineiige Zwillinge.


Krankenakten hier:
https://www.webwiki.de/modellbahn-versandhaus.de
https://www.webwiki.de/deveri.de

und hier (geschlossene FB-Gruppe)
https://www.facebook.com/groups/375553282621804/permalink/747964468714015/





Registraturdaten


----------



## jupp11 (8 Mai 2017)

Kein Wunder: Sind auf dieselbe Adresse registriert


> Organisation    Deichen Unternehmungen
> Adresse     Billy-Wilder-Promenade 40
> PLZ     14167
> Ort     Berlin


Ist Google "bestens" bekannt   https://www.google.de/#q="Deichen+Unternehmungen"


----------



## swen77 (20 Januar 2018)

Hallo Leute,wehrteuch gegen diese Firma.Diese Firma gibt es überhaupt nicht.Wir haben nun auch in den USA Strafanzeige gestellt!!!!


----------



## Reducal (24 Januar 2018)

swen77 schrieb:


> Wir haben nun auch in den USA Strafanzeige gestellt!!!!


Stark, macht totaaaal Sinn, dieser Unsinn.




swen77 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,wehrteuch gegen diese Firma.Diese Firma gibt es überhaupt nicht.


Schon mal was von doppelter Verneinung gehört?​


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (14 Februar 2018)

USA *lol* 

Der Typ lebt in Deutschland von Sozialhilfe. 

Wie kann man bei einem so offenkundig unseriösen Angebot eine Vorkassezahlung leisten? Die Daten sind nicht komplett gefälscht, daher vermute ich, daß Christian D. seine Kunden beliefern will und vielleicht sogar gelegentlich erfolgreich beliefert hat. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## G. Meyer (26 Oktober 2018)

Es ist schon auffällig, dass dieser Onlineshop weder ein Impressum  noch Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen enthält. 
Allein das ist schon abmahnwürdig und sollte jeden Besucher zur Vorsicht mahnen.


----------



## jupp11 (26 Oktober 2018)

Der hat schon ein Impressum, nur dass das ein Witz auf portugiesisch ist:
http://www.modellbahn-versandhaus.d...oute=information/information&information_id=6


> Identidad del titular del sitio Web:
> 
> En cumplimiento de la obligación de información general contenida en el artículo 10 de la Ley 34/2002, de 11 de julio, de servicios de la sociedad de la información y de comercio electrónico, se informa que los Datos identificativos del responsable titular del portal www.de-imex.de (en lo sucesivo el "sitio Web" o "la Web") son los siguientes y
> drección Postal:
> ...


----------



## Betrogener5 (12 November 2018)

Nebelwolf schrieb:


> USA *lol*
> 
> Der Typ lebt in Deutschland von Sozialhilfe.
> 
> ...



Hi Nebelwolf!

Du hast natürlich Recht, im Nachhinein halte ich mich selbst für komplett bescheuert.
War heute bei der Polizei und habe Anzeige erstattet.

Wie kommst Du darauf dass er von Sozialhilfe lebt?
Kannst Du mir da nähere Angaben machen?
Die Polizeidienststelle, bei der ich heute war, würde sich sehr darüber freuen.

Gruß
Betrogener5


----------



## BHeiken (30 Januar 2019)

DEVERI-Versand... Hände weg - Betrug!
Es wird Geld für die Bestellung bezahlt - geliefert wird aber nicht!
Zum Glück war meine Bestellsumme nur eine kleine.
Trotzdem eine Frechheit, dass es offenbar nicht möglich ist, solchen Betrügern das Handwerk zu legen!


----------



## jupp11 (30 Januar 2019)

Hippo schrieb:


> Beide Shops sind quasi eineiige Zwillinge.


Die Adresse im Impressum beider Shops  "Modellbahn-Versandhaus.de ist nach einem Shop-Update wieder da. "


> DE-IMEX
> Einstein 145
> 35109 Sonneland (E)


bzw Sonne*n*land (Spanien )
calle Einstein 145
Ob es diese Adresse wirklich gibt, ist fraglich

Die Adresse hate sich  wohl schon mehrmals geändert
https://verbraucherschutz.de/deveri...da-mit-laengeren-lieferzeiten-ist-zu-rechnen/


> Adresse
> DEVERI I s l a d e L o b o s 3 7a
> 35100 Sonnenland (E)
> Telefon 04932121279450 (kein Support)


----------



## Tefi (9 Mai 2019)

Hallo Modellbahner

habe vor einem Jahr einige Weichen bestellt und bezahlt. Habe sehr schnell gemerkt, das ich einem Betrüger aufgesessen bin. Habe es als Lebenserfahrung abgehakt, da der Schadensbetrag zu gering ist


----------



## Hippo (9 Mai 2019)

Tefi schrieb:


> ... Habe es als Lebenserfahrung abgehakt, da der Schadensbetrag zu gering ist


... und nichts weiter unternommen ...
Und genau DAS ist die Masche auf der diese "Geschäfte" beruhen.
Der Einzelschaden ist relativ gering, man beisst sich mal kurz in den Allerwertesten und geht zur Tagesordnung über, die Behörden ahnen nichts vom Umfang dieser Fuzzis und wenn dann mal einer dagegen angeht heisst es dann - "ist ja ein Einzelfall, ist wohl mal was schiefgegangen" weil der Rest ist ja nie zur Anzeige gebracht worden.


----------



## Herbert K. (20 Mai 2020)

Man sollte die Modellbahnpresse und Klubs informieren daß sie vor diesen Firmen warnen. Würde es gern selbst tun, bin aber nicht so fit am Computer. Ansonsten sehe ich es wie Tefi.


----------



## Hippo (20 Mai 2020)

Herbert K. schrieb:


> Man sollte die Modellbahnpresse und Klubs informieren daß sie vor diesen Firmen warnen. Würde es gern selbst tun, bin aber nicht so fit am Computer. Ansonsten sehe ich es wie Tefi.


Du bist fit genug hier zu posten, dann kannst auch 'ne Mail schreiben und auf diesen Thread verlinken
***https://forum.computerbetrug.de/thr...andhaus-de-und-deveri-de.53337/post-394807***
Sterne dann weglassen!


----------



## RalfCanaria (31 Januar 2022)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Die Adresse im Impressum beider Shops  "Modellbahn-Versandhaus.de ist nach einem Shop-Update wieder da. "
> 
> bzw Sonne*n*land (Spanien )
> calle Einstein 145
> ...


Die Adresse gibt es. Sonnenland Calle Einstein. Hier bei uns im Süden von Gran Canaria. Chris Deichen lebt hier auch noch.


----------

